# The Psionicle, Part III



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

Continuation of the Psionicle from Part II.

---

As we left the party, they were in the Thri-Kreen tunnels just north of the small city of Garanasseur, in search of a crystal that would grant some sort of psionic ability upon it's wielder.  They had some difficulties getting down into the 8-foot deep tunnel, but now they are moving along quietly.

Thus far, they have put 40 ft. of rough tunnelage behind them.  There is currently a tunnel leading to their left, and one continuing on forward.  Soft moonlight from Shardorn's holy symbol floats upon the walls, but does not provide much illumination.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2002)

[OOCRevised marching order:

Syld on point (natural darkvison, best Move Silently) 
Jansson (best melee fighter) 
Osius (Good melee fighter) 
Shardorn (healer in the middle)
Sahgrim (crossbow + psi) 
Desimus (crossbow + magic) 
Nathan (crossbow + psi, decent AC and hp) 

This OK with everyone?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

Seeing as how Syld is in front, I'll let him decide what directions you are taking.  Obviously, you can all talk about where you should go, but Syld will tell me where you go, b/c he is "point".


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

Osius: "I assume there's no magical or psionic way to just detect the presence of this thing? *I* don't know of any, just thought maybe someone else might have a simpler method than slogging randomly through these tunnels."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2002)

Shardorn whispers into Osius' ear. "I think that if someone could detect psionics, that we could find out where it is easily enough.  But getting to it would be another matter."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

Osius: "I'm afraid that's a skill I lack."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2002)

_"What are you guys whispering back there?"_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

_Osius moves up to Syld._
"Maybe we can magically locate the artifact. Or maybe you can, I cannot."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2002)

As you speak amongst yourselves quietly, you notice a long, wet, red stick-like thing coming out of the tunnel on the left.  As it comes closer into the moonlight, a shiny, buglike carapace can be seen, and the red thing appears to act as a tongue - it is flicked in and out of the front of the creature every few moments.  It extends quite long - the creature itself is around 3 feet, and the tongue is at least half that long, probably more.

It's tongue flicks out, and it turns towards Syld.  As it begins to move towards him, Shardorn speaks.

"What do you think it wants?" She asks Syld, moving up closer behind him.

The tongue-like projection reaches Syld, and begins to scan his person for something.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Skill checks to see if any of you recognize what this thing is.
Syld - 20+3 = *23*
Osius - 10+3 = *13*
Jansson - 13+3 = *16*
Shardorn - 14+0 = *14*
Sahgrim - 2+6 = *8*
Desimus - 8+2 = *10*
Nathan - 15+6 = *21*
BTW, I used Knowledge (Psionics) for this.







Everyone who got 15 or higher - *Syld, Jansson, Nathan* - recognizes what this creature is and what it can do.  It is a Folugub.  It eats crystal objects.  Anything psionic in nature that you hold has crystal in it somewhere.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

_Osius raises his morningstar in both hands._

"Nothing with a carapace is good...."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2002)

_"That thing is to crystals what rust monster is to steel and iron. Watch your psionic equipment fellows."_

Syld draws away from the folugub. He draws his dagger in the same motion.
_"If that thing even tries to touch my _*Drilbu*_, I'll stab it, that's for sure."_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2002)

_Jansson steps forwards, sword raised._

"Vile creatures." _he mutters, readying his sword to strike the creature if it comes any closer._

"Shardorn, Desimus, if you could help me smack this... _thing_... about a bit?"

[OOC How about Jansson and the non-psions step forwards to melee with this critter (Jansson having all of his psionic equipment stowed in his backpack or beltpouch), while the psions shoot at it with crossbows?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2002)

Syld, as you withdraw, the Folugub sticks it's tongue out even farther, and it continues to scan your belongings.  It doesn't appear to be threatening you - but it does appear to be looking for something.  As it does so, it seems to notice your drilbu - and the tongue heads for it.

The folugub's tongue touches the _Drilbu_, and there is a soft shimmer from it's inner core.  However, it appears the the _drilbu_ resisted the liquification successfully, as it remains solid.

It draws an attack from Syld in the process, who proceeds to stab it.  

_Syld gets a 17, +2 is 19, a hit!  He inflicts 3 points of damage to the folugub._

The folugub whimpers almost inaudibly, but it doesn't look like it will back away from what looks like a good source for a meal.

---

If you want to fight it, roll initiative.  If you want to take another course of action, don't bother with initiative.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


Initiative 13+2= 15







_Osius stashes his psicrystal in his shirt and swings his mace at the beast._

"It's too vile to leave alive!"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2002)

[OOC Initiative 4 + 7 = 11 [/OOC]

_Jansson strides forwards and slashes his sword down at the Folugub._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2002)

Initiative, 8+2=10

Sahgrim loads and shoots an arrow at the creature.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 18, 2002)

[OCC] Initiative 10 + 2 = 12 [/OCC]

*Nathan prepares to skewer the foul beast with a crossbow bolt*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 19, 2002)

*Smash that Folugub*

Initiatives...
Osius - 15
Folugub - 13
Syld, Nathan - 12
Jansson - 11
Sahgrim - 10
Shardorn - 4
Desimus - 3

---

Osius brings his mace crashing down upon the hard exoskeleton of the oversized bug.

_Osius rolls a 12, and +3 = 15.  Not enough to hit._


The folugub, ignoring those attacking it in favor of getting a free meal, attempts to dissolve Syld's _drilbu_ again.

_The folugub's tongue flicks out, and gets an 18 - enough to touch the_ drilbu _.  The drilbu resists, and gets a 19 - a successful save against the liquefying attack._


Syld stabs at the folugub again, irritated at it's attempts to eat his psionic items.  At the same time, Nathan shoots the critter.

_Syld gets an 11, +2 is 13.  Not enough to get through the carapace._

_Nathan gets a 9, and +3 is 12 - not enough to hit._


Jansson strides forward and brings it down in a halflings' version of a mighty swing.

_Jansson gets an 8, and +6 is 14.  A miss._


Sahgrim also shoots his crossbow at the folugub.

_Sahgrim gets a 15, and +3 is 18, a hit!  Sahgrim inflicts 4 points of damage upon the folugub._

As the crossbow bolt penetrates the tough plated skin of the folugub, the sound of the bolt crunching through bone and plate rebounds off the walls and sounds out into the dark tunnels.


Shardorn brings out her own mace to bear down upon the folugub.

_Shardorn gets a 6, and +2 is 8 - a miss._


Desimus also loads his crossbow, aims, and fires.

_Desimus gets a 19, a critical!  He rolls again, and gets a 9, +5 is 14, a miss.  However, he still manages to hit._ 

As Desimus shoots, there appears to be an intangible red field surrounding the bolt and the crossbow.  As it shoots towards the folugub, there is a flash of red and purple as it passes by Osius, but the bolt continues onward. 

_The bolt plows into the folugub, inflicting 10 points of damage to it._

Yet another loud snapping of bone resounds throughout the narrow tunnel.  The folugub makes a loud, buzzing noise, and shrinks away from Syld's _drilbu_, although it remains nearby.

---

That's round one.  Damage inflicted so far...

Folugub - 17 points


----------



## dkoz (Feb 19, 2002)

_Desimus draws another bolt, loads it into his crossbow and then targets the creature once again, if it is still standing._









*OOC:*


Did Rostrum return from hunting before we entered the tunnels?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 19, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Yes, I would assume that you had called your familiar prior to going down into the tunnel.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Shoot it again!!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 19, 2002)

Sahgrim attempts to shoot at it again.  "Get back here Syld, we can flank it!"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2002)

_Osisus continues to flail at the beast._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 19, 2002)

Syld throws the _Drilbu_ away from the beast, to the direction they came from and tries to maneuver to a flanking position.
_"Let's get this thing over with and quickly. It's making too much noise."_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Syld throws the Drilbu away from the beast, to the direction they came from and tries to maneuver to a flanking position.
> "Let's get this thing over with and quickly. It's making too much noise." *




"Aye, I'm with you there!" _Jansson also maneuvers, helping to attain the flanking position, while he swipes at the thing again._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 19, 2002)

*Smash that Folugub, Round 2*

Initiatives...
Osius - 15
Folugub - 13
Syld, Nathan - 12
Jansson - 11
Sahgrim - 10
Shardorn - 4
Desimus - 3

Osius, once more, smashes his mace down upon the folugub's outer shell.

_Osius gets a 12, and +3 equals 15, not enough to hit._


The folugub, although wounded, remains impervious to your attacks.  It still hopes to make the _drilbu_ into a meal.

_Again, the critter goes after Syld's_ drilbu _.  The folugub manages to hit it.  The_ drilbu _manages to save again, though._


Syld throws his _drilbu_ back into the tunnel from whence the folugub came.  The folugub turns towards it, but has no time to run away before anyone else gets at it.  Syld gets around the thing, getting deeper down into the north-south tunnel.

Nathan shoots at the folugub again.

_Nathan gets a 3, and +3 is 6 - not enough to hit it._


Jansson is now flanking the creature with Syld.  He swings hard at the folugub, hoping to finish it off.

_Jansson is flanking it, and gets a +2 to his attack roll.  He gets a 13, and +2 is 15, and +6 is 21 - a hit!  Jansson proceeds to deal 4 points of damage to the folugub._

Part of the carapace on the folugub's back cracks, but the creature is still alive.


```
A quick map for the flanking info... S-Syld, C-Cleric, F-Folugub, O-Osius, J-Jansson, N-Nathan, A-Sahgrim, D-Desimus, +-Tunnel

 SC
+FO
 JD
 AN
```

Sahgrim shoots at the folugub, also gaining the benefit from having the creature flanked.

_Sahgrim gets +2 for flanking the folugub.  However, Jansson is in the way - and thus, the folugub has one-quarter cover (and a +2 to it's AC).  Sahgrim shoots, and gets an 11, +2 is 13, and +3 is 16 - a miss.  He also manages to miss Jansson._


Shardorn slams her mace down upon the creature again, and as she is standing next to Syld, she also flanks the creature.

_Shardorn gets a 4, and +2 and +2 is 8 - definitely a miss._


Desimus shoots at the critter again.  Because there are two of the party on one side of the creature, and five on the other, everyone gets bonuses on flanking it.

_Desimus gets a 12, and +5 is 17, and +2 is 19._

Again, there is a red flash from the crossbow.  As it passes by each of the other party members, there is a flash of purple light.

_The crossbow must get through both Osius' and Jansson's SR fields to hit the Folugub.  It gets two 18's, which are enough to get through the fields._

The arrow plunges into the folugub.

_The bolt inflicts 7 points of damage to the folugub._


The folugub has taken 28 points of damage total.

---

The folugub's eyes glaze over, and it's tongue flickers in and out slower.  It then collapses to the ground.  The tongue and the rest of the body stop moving.  It is dead.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Everyone gains *135* XP for killing the folugub.







---

Edit - That was a messy battle.  Sorry about messing that up.  I think I should've figured out how everyone was arranged earlier than I did.  Sorry.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 19, 2002)

Syld seathes his dagger and goes to retrieve the _Drilbu_ listening to any sounds of the 'Kreen. After getting it, he gets back to the others.
_"Now, where were we? Ah, we were discussing of finding the _ Gem_, were we not? Well, It just hapens to be that I can detect psionics. Will all of you psionic guys move away from the tunnels and I'll try to see which of them has the strongest psionic activity."_

Syld manifests _Detect Psionics_ and tries to see which of the ways seems most 'psionic'.

*OoC:* Gnome, I meant to throw the drilbu to the direction _we_ had come from, but it doesn't really matter anymore. BTW, has anybody kept track of our XP, 'cause I haven't.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2002)

_Jansson backs up from the tunnels to give Syld a clear view._

"Vile creature." _he says again as he moves away from the folugub's corpse._

*[OOC* Syld:  I've got 5608 XP, so you and the rest of us who started with the party should also have the same amount.  Nathan should have around 1500-2000 XP (not having taken part in the fight with the kreen), while Desimus only has 135 XP (from the last fight)

I can't give an exact figure for Nathan, as I can't remember how many XP we got from the fight in the village.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 20, 2002)

_Desimus loads another bolt into his crossbow so it is ready for any new threats. He then moves away from Syld to prevent any interference with his abilities and watches the tunnels for any more movement._









*OOC:*


Gnome, in your last post you said that Desimus shot Nathan in the back with his bolt, but then applied the damage to the folugub.  Did he not miss?  

How big of a circle does Shardorn's light illuminate?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 20, 2002)

> *Gnome, in your last post you said that Desimus shot Nathan in the back with his bolt, but then applied the damage to the folugub. Did he not miss?*




Wow.  How did I miss that?  I have no clue, dkoz.  I think that I wrote that entry, then went back trying to figure out how the flanking worked, and tried to adjust where everyone was based on the marching order... I'll remedy that, though.  I can't imagine how I screwed that up.  

Sorry about that, people. 



> *How big of a circle does Shardorn's light illuminate?*




The holy symbol radiates soft moonlight out to about 15 feet radius.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I've been shot? GAH!

Oh, I've got my xp somewhere on my comp back home, but since I'm at work now...


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2002)

_While everyone else is busy with their preparations, Osius extracts his psicrystal once again and moves to the front, to keep an eye out for Thrikreen, while trying to remain concealed against the tunnel's curved wall._









*OOC:*


 Hide 0 +2 Dex 
Yup, grand total is 5,608 for everyone who's been here from the start. I'll skim through to the fight scene and see if I can find the XP for the village and post it in the OOC thread.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2002)

*OoC:* Gnome? My _Detect Psionics_? Hellou?


----------



## dkoz (Feb 20, 2002)

_Seeing that Shardorn's light isn't providing enough light for the whole party, Desimus pulls a torch out of his satchel and lights it quickly.  He picks up his crossbow and holds it in one hand._

"Ah, that’s better," he whispers.









*OOC:*


 Party: I don't think a 15ft radius of light will illuminate our whole marching order.  Desimus's torch clearly illuminates a 20-foot radius and burns for 1 hour. Shardorn's light clearly illuminates a 15-foot radius. As it stands right now:
(+ Shardorn's light, o Desimus's light, *overlap of light)

|+S+|  Syld
|*J*|   Jansson
|*O*|  Osius
|*S*|  Shardorn
|*S*|  Sahgrim
|*D*|  Desimus
|*N*|  Nathan
|ooo|
|ooo|
|ooo|

We don't have to light in front of Syld because of his darkvison, but now Nathan can clearly see 15 feet behind us.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 20, 2002)

"Does someone want to make a map as we go? I think it would be wise," Desimus asks the group.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 20, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


No, Hand of Vecna, you were not shot.  That was a miscalculation.  Sorry to scare you like that.







Syld, as you manifest _Detect Psionics_, a light buzzing enters the range of your hearing - as though it is not supposed to be heard on this plane of existence.  

Normally, when you manifest this power, the strength of the auras and their direction comes gradually into you presence.  For some odd reason, that is not true in this case.

An overwhelming aura is emanating from in front of you, and below you - several dozen feet below you, at least, and around 20 feet ahead of you.  There is another overwhelming aura that is around 40 feet behind you, and slightly above you.  Slightly fields encircle your friends and allies, save for Desimus and Shardorn.  Where the fields interconnect with Desimus, there is a slight reddish tint to the fields within Desimus' reach.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Whew! 







"Well, Blue-boy, what do you sense???"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2002)

_"Wow... That wasn't normal. I was able to immediately see the auras and I could see throuh stone the aura of, probably, the _Gem_. There is a great aura a couple of dozen feet below us and another behind and slightly above us."_

*OoC:* Can I try to identify the discipline of the auras?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 21, 2002)

"'Behind and slightly above us,' eh?"

_Nathan quickly whips around to face behind them, crossbow at the ready, and scans the ceiling for any nasty surprises._


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2002)

"This can't be good. Let's deal with the artifact first."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 21, 2002)

"I think we should make sure that we haven't been cut off from the surface.  The entrance is only 40 ft back, so we should check just to be sure.  Nathan why don't we go see what is back here? "  

_Desimus moves back down the tunnel 10 ft and turns to see if Nathan follows._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2002)

_"I also hear an annoying buzzing sound. If I recall correctly, it has something to do with the artifact and , in theory, I should be able to use it to home to it.

By the way, where did we leave the _Staff_?"_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2002)

_Jansson unslings the gun from his shoulder and readies it._

"Where abouts is this thing?" _he asks Syld._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2002)

_"I believe the _Artifact_ to be the aura below us, but I have no idea what the other is. And, unless our own little magic-user here knows how to teleport, we can't get down there straight."_

Syld massages his temples, annoyed by the buzzing sound.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 21, 2002)

"It'd be too much of a hassle ot get back up, I say we continue on to the Crystal... but keep an eye out behind us..."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 21, 2002)

_Desimus stops and walks back to the group. _

"Okay, but I don't like the idea something might be behind us blocking our way out.  Syld, could the aura you sensed back there be from something one of you left on the horses?"

_Desimus looks back toward the entrance to see if any light from outside is lighting up the end of the tunnel. _ 







*OOC:*


 Spot +2







_With that last look he turns back to the group. _

"I think we have delayed long enough. If the 'kreen have heard us then we are giving them more time to prepare for our welcome."  

_He gets back into his place in the marching order. _


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 21, 2002)

Shardorn speaks up. "I left the *Staff* outside on the horses.  I was unsure of how it would react to being near the Crystal, so I left it outside.  That might be what is 'above and behind' us."

Desimus - immediately below the hole that led into the tunnel, there is some light shining down.  You can't see if there is anything back there, but the light does appear to be steady.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Yes, Dalamar, you can detect what disciplines they are from.  The one below you is most definitely Telepathic - there is no doubt about it.  The one behind you... is a little less clear.  Perhaps it's a combination of all the disciplines combined.  You aren't entirely sure.*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2002)

_"I'm picking up something... the power below us seems to be telepathic. That means there's a big chance our plans are already known. I suggest we start moving. I'll try to determine which way seems the best."_

Syld examines each way for a moment and then starts moving to the one with the best 'feeling'.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 21, 2002)

"Ok, be cautious and restrain any mind-controlled members, if telepathy is what we are dealing with."

(Sahgrim will manifest Conceal Thoughts)


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2002)

_Jansson slings the gun over his shoulder again and takes his place in the marching order._

"Do you think it's wise to just leave the Staff outside unguarded?"


----------



## dkoz (Feb 22, 2002)

"I will send Rostrum back to watch the horses and our belongings from the air. He will let me know if someone or thing gets near the staff," Desimus tells Jansson.

_Desimus empathically tells Rostrum to guard the entrance and horses. Rostrum (hopefully) has no problem flying toward the light at the end of the tunnel and out into the field. He will circle 150ft above the horses, keeping an eye out for anything. _









*OOC:*


 Rostrum's Spot +14 in Daylight, Listen +6


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 22, 2002)

"Right, well, let's keep going, then..."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 22, 2002)

"I suppose digging it of the question? Seems better than getting lost in these tunnels, but I've no way to do it."

_Osius gets back into the "marching order."_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 23, 2002)

> *Syld examines each way for a moment and then starts moving to the one with the best 'feeling'. *




Syld feels a slight tug towards the tunnel leading straight.  Syld heads down that way, and the rest of the group follows slowly behind him.

You manage to put 20 feet of tunnel behind you when you come to another intersection, with the straight tunnel continuing, and another going left.  The tug pulls at you from the forward direction, so you continue that way.

Another 40 feet pass, and you come to a four-way intersection.  Syld, there doesn't seem to be anything in front of you, but the two tunnels leading left and right feel... equally right.

Syld also begins to notice that there are more psionic auras around than there should be - specifically, one more than there should be.  It gives you a feeling of being more... natural, than you or the group's auras, and is slightly larger than the other auras.  It feels like it's behind you and to the left (your left, when facing forward).


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2002)

_"Okay... Right and left seem equally good but there is something to the left. I don't know what it is but it feels... normal. Which way do you think we should go?"_

Syld turns to face the party and tries ignore the buzzing to hear the others.

[Edit] A good question, can I identify the discipline?[/edit]


----------



## Jarval (Feb 23, 2002)

_Jansson looks somewhat puzzled._  "Normal?  How do you mean?  Can you tell what discipline it is?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2002)

"Knowing my luck, it's a mind flayer..."_ Osius mumbles to himself._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 23, 2002)

Syld, the "natural" power to the left would appears to consist primarily of Psychometabolism, but there could be a smattering of Clairsentience and Metacreativity.  It is moving very slowly, but it is only swaying back and forth in one position.  It's roughly 20 feet down the tunnel.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


By saying "natural", I meant that it felt like the powers were naturally recurring, not requiring even some degree of training like yours did.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2002)

_"I don't know for sure Jansson, it seems it is not really disciplined, more of a, how should I say it, naturally flowing power it's not trained like we are. It's mostly metabolic, but there are hints of metacreativity and Clairsentience."_

Syld starts to think and then his eyes open wide.
_"Do Thri-Kreen have a central creature? If they do, that aura could be it."_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 23, 2002)

As Syld converses with Jansson, he notices that the auras are beginning to fade from his vision.  Moments later, he can no longer see them.

The tunnel is silent, save for Syld speaking with Jansson.  There seems to be no noise from anything inside the cave.  You can hear the very faint sounds of a hawk outside the tunnel, circling over the entrance slowly.

The torch flickers.  Three tunnels lay before you, and one behind you.  Which way do you go?


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2002)

_Osius points to the right-most passage._

"Keep following a pattern? Anyone with a better plan?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 24, 2002)

_"I'm getting interested at what was the aura to our left, it could have been a 'fountain' of psionic energy, so to say. Or it could be a shapechanger or anything else. Nonetheless, I would like to see what it is."_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2002)

_Jansson nods._ "I'm with Syld here.  What he described sounds rather interesting."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 25, 2002)

"It's all the same to me. Left, right... let's get going before we're swamped with thrikreen again."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 25, 2002)

"I'm with blue-boy, let's head left..."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2002)

_"As most of us are agreeing, we should move on."_

Syld sneaks down the left tunnel.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 25, 2002)

_Desimus moves down the left tunnel with the rest of group. He checks over his shoulder occasionally to make sure nothing but Nathan is behind him. _


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 25, 2002)

*To the Left...*

You begin to turn into the tunnel heading left.  It is similar to the tunnel you just left.  But you have an unusual feeling that you are being... watched.  You manage to move 10 feet down the corridor without this bothering you, however.

And, as it turns out, you are right.  A Thri-Kreen stands there in the tunnel, watching you from around 15 feet away, and you can hardly make it out - but it's shape is familiar, and it is most definitely a Thri-Kreen.  It examines Syld for a moment, and it's mandibles click - and the sounds are oddly reminiscent of your common tongue, although in a very odd order.

"Business, what... you in tunnel have?"

It makes no moves, standing perfectly still - but it holds an unusual looking polearm in its forelimbs.  It also looks very tense, as though it will spring at you or away from you at the slightest provocation.  You can read no emotion in it's insectoid visage.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 26, 2002)

(Note I have concealed thoughts on from earlier post)

Bluff check:

"We were invited down here by one of you a few days ago, we have items to trade that they said you'd be interested in and in return they said that they had a particular item we're interested in, perhaps you can help us?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 26, 2002)

(Speaking like a mother to a child)
_"What is the matter with you? Why are you so tense? C'mon, tell me what's bothering you."_


----------



## dkoz (Feb 26, 2002)

_Desimus makes no sudden moves, but he prepares himself for action if this parlay goes bad._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2002)

_Jansson wisely keeps his mouth shut and lets others do the talking.  He keeps a careful eye on the 'Kreen, ready for action should it decide to attack, but does his best not to look hostile._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 26, 2002)

The Thri-Kreen considers Sahgrim's words, and looks with what would pass as a confused face at Syld when he speaks to it.  It's gaze then passes to Sahgrim again.

"Perhaps you help can I.  Trust not total you," It says, glancing at Syld, "but perhaps you help can I."

It absent-mindedly pulls down an antennae with one of it's forelimbs - which momentarily releases it's hold on the polearm - and resumes speaking when it is finished, maintaining it's firm grasp on the polearm throughout it's communication once it finishes cleaning itself.

"What bring... gift you?  Have I gems, to you trade.  Gifts, for." It lifts out a sack of gems with a back limb.  From what you can see, there would appear to be a few thousand gold pieces worth of jewels in the bag.  

The 'Kreen remains slightly tense, although you can tell that you have piqued it's curiousity.  It is not offering you the bag of gems, but is holding it out for you to inspect it - you can tell this from how it is gripping the bag.  It is searching each of your persons for something that might, perhaps, interest it, or prove to be useful in some manner.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 26, 2002)

_Nathan tries to remain fairly still and calm, appearing not overtly-threatening, sheathing (?) his crossbow but keeping a firm hold on his staff. He also tries to examine the 'Kreen and get a sense of "where he's coming from"._









*OOC:*


Sense Motive check +7 (4 ranks, +0 Wis, +1 Per, +2 from Sympathetic Psicrystal).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 26, 2002)

The Thri-Kreen is obviously intent on bypassing the rest of it's "community", for lack of a better word in your vocabulary, and getting the goods for itself.  It would appear that it does not intend to tell anyone that it has received these gifts.  It does look like it is willing to make an honest trade - but there is no way to tell if it would honor such a trade and not nail you when your back is turned.

As Nathan puts his crossbow away, the Thri-Kreen's head cocks to the side suddenly.  It would appear that it is more tense than it was previously.  It makes no other movements.  It's mandible moves inaudibly, as though it were talking to itself, reassuring itself - or readying itself.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 26, 2002)

_Osius makes no threatening moves toward the thrikreen and tries to hold as still as possible, while watching the back of the party._


----------



## dkoz (Feb 26, 2002)

_Desimus continues to stand at the ready in case the creature decides it would be better to attack._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 28, 2002)

The Thri-Kreen continues to look at you expectantly.  A minute or two passes, although it seems like an eternity.

Suddenly, the Thri-Kreen speaks.

"Trade want you, see I, not.  Here you supposed be to, not.  Shall go I."

The Thri-Kreen bounds away from you in an instant.  As it does, a few gems spill out of his bag, although it does not return for them.  The sound of snapping mandibles comes from where it went, and the sounds recede as the creature passes into the distance.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 28, 2002)

_ After the Kreen is gone Desimus walks over and picks up the gems. He turns to the group and says,_

"Well, that seems to have gone badly.  I think we should get moving, since the kreen probably went to get some friends.  Should we follow or should we set an ambush for them when they return?"

Edit: spelling


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 28, 2002)

_"That really didn't go very well. Maybe we should have atleast offered something to it.
I think I'll check if the natural aura is still in the same direction."_

Syld manifests _Detect Psionics_ again to locate the the aura.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 28, 2002)

"I didn't really have anything to trade anyway"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 1, 2002)

Desimus, you manage to find four gems.  None of them are of exceptional quality.  One is somewhat clear, although clouded in the center, is oblong, and has many facets.  One is a bright green, though there is a crack running deep through one side of it's cubic sides.  One resembles half a stone, and the inside of it is lined with deep purple jagged crystals.  The last is a jet black, and smooth to the touch, and is oval in shape - it fits easily into your hand.

Syld, the auras all once again come suddenly, rather than gradually.  The "natural" aura seems to be running away from you, then suddenly turns and heads down away from you to your right.  In addition, there seems to be a faint glow from one of the gems that Desimus picked up.  It would appear to be the jet black one.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 1, 2002)

"One of these could be our target gem?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2002)

_"It doesn't seem so. Only the jet black has an aura and it is only faint. But the natural aura is moving away from us, and fast. I think that the aura is either coming from the 'Kreen that ran away or one of the gems it had in its bag. Should we run after it?"_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 1, 2002)

"Sorry, I've no clue. Most of you know far more than me about psionic artifacts."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 1, 2002)

"That Kreen is going to get help since it knows we are not supposed to be here.  If we follow we should do it now and quickly, since waiting would just give the kreen more time to prepare for our arrival.  If we don't follow it we should also leave now so they won't know where we went and so we might salvage some of the element of surprise. Syld I think it is your call since you can detect these auras and I will follow which ever course you choose.  Here take this since I haven't the faintest clue how to use it."

_Desimus hands the jet-black gem to Syld and places the rest into a pouch on his belt.  He then waits expectantly for Syld's response. _


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2002)

Syld tries to identify the aura of the stone, if its a powerstone he'll hail it.
_"I think we should follow it. We don't know any other thing that could help us so there's no sense in turning away now."_


----------



## dkoz (Mar 1, 2002)

_ Desimus will move back to his place by Nathan and wait for Syld to start leading the party after the Kreen. _

"Be ready for anything, but I am sure you already know that." He tells the party with a small smile.

_Desimus adjusts his one handed grip on the crossbow and checks the torch to make sure it still has enough life left._
]

edit: spelling


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 1, 2002)

*Running Through the Maze*

Syld, you manage to contact the stone without any difficulties.  It contains the following powers, each manifested at 5th level - _Detect Thoughts_, _Concussion_, and _Clairaudience/Clairvoyance_.

Syld, the aura soon begins to fade away as it runs away from you.  Following it, and from the assistance of torchlight and your memory, you begin to follow it as fast as you can.

You travel 20 feet down the corrider, and there are two tunnels, one forward and one to the right.  You head right, and 30 feet later there is another intersection, with a tunnel leading left and another leading straight.  You take the one on the left, following the running aura.  It takes a right up ahead, and you follow it, running down 50 feet of corrider to find a tunnel heading right and one straight.  You take the right, and the aura takes a left as you do, and then almost immediately it takes a right.

You run down another 50 feet of corridor, and the tunnel turns to the left.  You take the left, and 20 feet later there is another intersection, with one tunnel heading right and another forward.  The aura runs down the tunnel to your right - and drops down around 10 feet.  It continues moving, although it is difficult to tell without being able to see it now that it is below you - but it appears to be moving in the same direction it was before it dropped.  You run down the corridor on the right, and feel a slightly warm, very slow air current coming from in front of you.

You run almost 70 feet down a relatively straight tunnel, and then almost fall into a large hole, similar to the tunnel entrance.  You can make out the marks of long claws along the floor and wall, and they appear to be going down.  The torchlight and Shardorn's holy symbol provide enoguh light to show that the hole is at lesat 4 feet deep.  Bringing the torch above the hole reveals it to be roughly 10 feet deep, and continues forward.  Syld, the aura continued down that tunnel.  It is currently heading to your right, around what would appear to be 50 feet or so away from you, although, again, it is difficult to tell with it being below you rather than on the same level.

So - you are confronted with a hole, which appears to be 10 feet deep.  A stale current of slightly warm air - not even enough to be called a breeze - is issuing forth slowly from the hole.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 2, 2002)

_Walking over to the edge of the hole, Jansson draws his sword._

"If one of you could help me down, I'll go first."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 2, 2002)

_"Hrm, whatever the course of action, I think we should be ready for anything, that Thri-Kreen still could be near..."_

Sahgrim pulls out his bow and readies an action to fire at anything hostile coming from the hole.

_"Someone guard our backs, we don't want to be pushed in here or ambushed."_


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 2, 2002)

_Nathan guards the rear with his crossbow, and seems to mutter to himself. Those near him can barely make out 'darn bugs' (or words to that effect  )_


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2002)

_"Are we going to  use my dorje for such a small fall as this or should we just jump down? The aura is around 50ft. before us. down that tunnel."_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 2, 2002)

_Osius scans the hole, using his powerstone granted Darkvision to see as clearly as possible, then clambers down the ten-foot drop._









*OOC:*


 Climb = 3, +2 STR = 5, can activate catfall as a free action if needed, then will assist the others down.


----------



## dkoz (Mar 2, 2002)

_Desimus guards the rear with Nathan and waits for his turn to be helped down the hole._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 2, 2002)

Jansson and Osius descend slowly down the rough tunnel wall, and manage to find enough handholds to lower themselves to the floor without hurting themselves.  They then proceed to help the rest of you down into the lower tunnel, one at a time.

Syld, as you go down into the lower tunnel, the aura takes a right.  It runs for around another 40 or so feet, and fades from view.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2002)

_"We must hurry! It's getting away!"_

When everybody has gotten down, syld starts to run down the tunnel.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 2, 2002)

Syld, you run down the tunnel.  As you do, the "natural" aura comes into sight roughly 50 feet in front of you and to your right, though your ability to see the aura is quickly fading.  It appears to be running away from you, to the right.  

As you [Syld] watch, the aura disappears suddenly.  The auras of your companions also disappear.


*Post 1*

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Don't worry about the post countings.  Just a note to myself.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2002)

Syld restores the power and then runs after the aura again.


----------



## dkoz (Mar 2, 2002)

_ Desimus runs down the tunnel after the party. The torch in his hand sputters angrily as the group continues forward. _

"I hope someone has been keeping track of how we got down here." he asks the group with slightly worried tone.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2002)

"I thought you were mapping," _Osius breaks into the fastest pace possible that would keep him adjacent to Syld._


----------



## dkoz (Mar 3, 2002)

To Osius: "I would be except I can't very well write in my journey book with this torch and crossbow in my hands.  I thought one of you would be using some of your mental capacities to keep track of our position."

_ A worried look passes over Desimus's face, but almost instantly brightens back up. _

"Well, no worry I just remembered that Rostrum is on the surface and he will be able to tell me at least the general direction back there"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 3, 2002)

*Catch That Thri-Kreen!*

You run down a straight 60 feet of tunnel, and come to a curve that heads right.  The aura reappears in Syld's sight, only to disappear immediately after taking another right.  You take the right in your tunnel, running after the Thri-Kreen.  You pass by another tunnel that heads right after around 50 feet.  The snapping of mandibles issue forth from it, and two auras are present there.

The turn the other Thri-Kreen took looks to have been around 40 feet head of your current location.  It did not take this turn, but there are two 'Kreen-sized auras inside the tunnel on the right somewhere.  They don't appear to be moving about, and are not acting as though they noticed you.  

Do you continue down the tunnel after the first Thri-Kreen, or will you deal with the two down the side tunnel on your right?


*Post 6*


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2002)

_Braking into a run, Jansson does his best to keep up with Syld._

"I take it you've all got a weapon handy?  I have this nasty feeling we're running into a trap."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2002)

_"I think you maybe be right Jansson. There are two 'Kreen to the tunnel at the right, but the one we're after ran straight. I think we should still go after it."_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2002)

_Osius keeps pace fairly easily, making for the straight passage unless someone offers an alternative._

To Desimus: "I've a mental map. One more good reason to keep me alive."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2002)

*Straight Down the Tunnel...*

You keep going on straight, past the side tunnel.  After around 40 feet... Syld, Osius, and Desimus notice that something isn't right in the walls there.  On the right hand side, there appears to be an unusual metal vein that doesn't make sense in the geology of the tunnels.

There is also a barely preceptible hinge to the left of a 3 foot wide section of this vein, and this is probably why it doesn't feel right.  It would appear that this section of rock/metal opens inward.  The hinge is quite rusty, and it would appear that it is very primitive, being nothing more than a peg of metal put into a slot from above, the peg being connected to the door.  There are three such things along the wall, although they are difficult to notice against the rough surface of the wall.

You have all seen or heard of this metal before, as it is vital that anyone who uses scrying abilities understands it's effects.  It's a thin sheet of lead over the rock, and beneath it, is a door.

The tunnel goes on straight for twenty more feet, then veers off to the right, as far as you can tell.  Syld, there seem to be more auras down the tunnel and to the right, but none of them are moving, nor look like they are about to move.

Syld, you've lost the aura.  You saw it turn right earlier, and then it just vanished.  The area around this "doorway" appears to have minute traces of lead in it, but definitely enough to block your _Detect Psionics_ power.


*Post 10*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

"We have to hurry before we lose that Kreen, I shouldn't have been so careless not to charm it, lets not make that mistake again."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2002)

"If I were to hide an artifact, behind a lead sheet is how I'd do it."

_Osius tries to force open the center sheet of metal._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2002)

Osius fiddles with the wall for a moment, and then the piece of wall slides inwards.  All Osius did was push on it with a little force.  

Inside, a cold current replaces the warm one outside the cramped crawlspace.  The inside of the tunnel is lined with bits and pieces of lead that have been jammed into the tunnel, although there are mainly simple square, 1-foot sized chunks that have been placed securely into the wall.

The Thri-Kreen you chased earlier (you know it, as it still has a bag of gems on it's person) stands inside the doorway a little ways (roughly 10 feet), watching the door.

"Door found you have.  Work good, do you.  But, fight you can?  Soon shall find out we!"

The Thri-Kreen is amazingly nimble despite the cramped space, and begins moving towards Osius.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Inside the tunnel, there is not enough room to maneuver effectively, and only one person can fight the Thri-Kreen at a time in melee, although anyone who can see the Thri-Kreen can manifest powers on it.  Outside the crawlspace, however, you can spread out and mutliple people can fight it.







---

Initiatives and actions, please.  Even if you are not going to fight it, please roll initiative.


*Post 13*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

"Lure him outside, remember that he might possess some other powers on him."

Sahgrim readies an action to attack the Kreen with his quarterstaff if it goes outside.

(Initiative Roll-13+2=15)


----------



## dkoz (Mar 5, 2002)

_Desimus moves back to make room in the tunnel.  He places his torch on the ground, activates his force ring (ooc: free action), and readies his crossbow._

Init: 6+2 = 8


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 5, 2002)

*OOC:*


Initiative 17 + 2 for Dex = 19 







_Nathan concentrates and manifests a "Lesser Concussion" on the 'Kreen_


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2002)

*OoC:*Inittiative 13=11+2

*IC:* Syld stops maintaining _Detect_ manifests _AC I_ behind the 'Kreen. He chooses the Additional attacks ability.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Initiative = 6+2 = 8 







_Osius will move in at least five feet to clear the door with morningstar at the ready. First action is to manifest Vigor, defensively if he's pressed. If necessary, he will tumble to avoid an AoO._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2002)

[OOC Initiative: 9 (roll) + 7 (mods) = 16 [/OOC]

_Like Osius, Jansson also manifests Vigor (again defensively if necessary).  Then he'll ready an attack against any 'Kreen that comes within reach of his sword._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 7, 2002)

*(1) 'Kreen - Round 1*

Initiatives...
Thri-Kreen: *21*
Nathan: *19*
Jansson: *16*
Sahgrim: *15*
Syld: *13*
Shardorn: *9*
Osius _and_ Desimus: *8*

The Thri-Kreen drops it's bag of gems, and lashes out at Osius with all four claws.  It's polearm has been lashed to it's sack since the last time you saw it, and it doesn't look like the 'Kreen will bother to pull it out.

_The 'Kreen gets 10, 24, 18, and 25.  Three of the four claws hit Osius.  They inflict 4, 3, and 3 points of damage, for a total of *12 damage* to *Osius*._

Moving near Osius, however, draws an attack from him.  Osius lashes out with his morningstar, trying to beat the Thri-Kreen away.

_Osius gets a 20, a hit!  Osius inflicts 5 points of damage to the Thri-Kreen._


Nathan manifests _Lesser Concussion_ on the Thri-Kreen.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


I have misplaced my PsiHB, so I'll try to play this from memory.  Give a Will save for half, and it deals 1d6 points of damage.  If that's wrong, someone please correct me.







_Nathan sets the DC against the power at 20, +3 is 23.  The Thri-Kreen gets a 12, and fails his save.  Nathan's power inflicts 3 points of damage to the Thri-Kreen._


Jansson manifests _Vigor_ upon himself.  The Thri-Kreen leaves itself wide open, and Jansson manages to find an open space between the 'Kreen's quickly moving appendages, and takes a stab at it.

_Jansson's hit points are temporarily increased by 9.  Jansson gets a 3, and +6 is 9.  That's a miss._

Angered at the little demihuman critter that just attempted to hit it, the Thri-Kreen swipes down at Jansson.

_The Thri-Kreen gets a 12, which fails to hit the halfling._


Sahgrim rams the Thri-Kreen with his quarterstaff as it leaves the tunnel, after it goes after Osius.

_Sahgrim gets a 1, a fumble!_

Sahgrim misses the Thri-Kreen, and instead accidentally hits Shadorn in the head with the back end of his staff.

_Sahgrim inflicts *3 damage* upon *Shardorn*._


Syld manifests _Astral Construct I_ behind the Thri-Kreen, giving it an extra attack as it flows in from the Astral.

_The Construct has an initiative of 20, and goes next round._


Shardorn, kneeling over from getting hit in the head, crawls over to Osius and heals him with her divine magic of the moon goddess.

_Shardorn uses_ Cure Light Wounds _upon *Osius*, healing him of *6 points* of damage._


Osius manifests _Vigor_ defensively.  As he does, he attempts to maneuver around the 'Kreen to avoid getting hit with it's forelimbs.

_Osius needs a 16 (DC 15 + 1) to make a Concentration check to manifest the power defensively.  Osius gets a 12, and +9 is 21.  Osius manages to manifest the power and not get struck by the Thri-Kreen._

Osius barely manages to tumble out of the way, though now he is prone on the floor.

Desimus stands back, fingering a ring on his hand.  Suddenly, a small wall of blue force projects forth from it.  Desimus lifts up a crossbow, uninhibited by the unusual shield, and fires at the Thri-Kreen.

_Desimus gets a 10, which is a miss.  The arrow flies down the tunnel, and you hear a distant *thud* as it rams into a wall or the floor, but you can't tell which._

---

That's round 1.  Total damage dealt/taken so far...

Osius - *6 points* (HP - 26/32 [+9 _Vigor_])
Shardorn - *3 points*
'Kreen - *5 points*
Jansson - (HP - 31/31 [+9 _Vigor_])

On to round 2!

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


This post has been modified to reflect several things.  Just a note:  reread the whole thing.  A few important changes were made.








*Post 15* (counting a round of battle as 2 posts, and ignoring action/init posts)


----------



## dkoz (Mar 7, 2002)

_ Instead of loading and firing his crossbow again, Desimus *dazes* the Kreen _









*OOC:*


 Daze DC 15 (10 + 0 lvl + 3 Cha + 2 spell focus: enchantment)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 7, 2002)

Sahgrim will take another swipe at it with his quarterstaff...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2002)

*OoC:* Actually, the _Concussion_ chain allows for a fort save half, not will. Wonder why nobody said anything about it? And if I remember correctly, summoned mosters act on the summoner's initiative (So it also aplies to ACs)."

*IC:* Syld doesn't really know what to do as his friends are on the line of fire. He then decides to manifest _Grease_ under the 'Kreen (assuming I'm allowed to shrink the area to a 5ft. square so I won't trip party members, if not Syld'll use his natural ability to use _Finger of Fire_)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 7, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Thanks, Dalamar.  Either way, the 'Kreen would have failed.  As for the construct, ... it's a seperate thing from it's maker, so I think that it should get it's own initiative.  If it were made using _Ecto Puppet_, then I would agree, but it doesn't make sense to have it go at the same time automatically.  If Syld or anyone else has a problem with taht line of thinking, then we can go with what the book says, but otherwise, I think it makes more sense to give the AC an init of it's own.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2002)

*OoC:* As long as the AC gets it's full amount of actions, I don't really care which way it is used, except on special occasions like when I flew one.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 7, 2002)

_Jansson moves to flank the 'kreen with the astral construct, swiping at it with his sword._

[OOC_Vigor_ gives you 3 tempory hp/level for 1 min/level.

So that's 9 tempory hp for 3 minutes for me and Osius.

FYI as I move round the 'kreen, Jansson's AC is 20, or 24 against AoO.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Heh, looks like everyone beat me to the rules questions... ah, well... 







_Nathan concentrates agan and prepares to shoot forth another psychokinetic blast of force._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


If you don't have your PsiHB, most of the information is here: http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html, toward the bottom


----------



## Zhure (Mar 7, 2002)

_Osius gets up, bolstered by his _Vigor_. Tightening his grip on his morningstar, he winds up with both hands for a powerful smash, trying to adjust carefully into a flanking position_.









*OOC:*


 Power Attack for 1 







Base Hit points: 23
Wounds: -6
Vigor: +9 temp

edit- can't add


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

*'Kreen Battle - Round 2*

Initiatives...
Thri-Kreen: *21*
Syld's Construct: *20*
Nathan: *19*
Jansson: *16*
Sahgrim: *15*
Syld: *13*
Shardorn: *9*
Osius and Desimus: *8*

The Thri-Kreen continues to hit Osius, swiping at him with all four forelimbs.  The 'Kreen even attempts a bite with it's venomous mandibles.

_The 'Kreen gets a 17, 8, 17, and 16 for the claw attacks.  Three of these attacks hit.  It's bite attack gets an 18, and this also hits.  Osius takes 3, 3, and 2 points of damage, for a total of *8 points of damage* to *Osius*.  Osius makes a Fortitude save against the bite - and gets a 21.  Osius saves against the bite and takes no damage from it, and cannot be affected by the poison._


Syld's construct, which is behind the Thri-Kreen, pummels it with it's fists.

_The astral construct gets two attacks.  It rolls a 4 and a 13, which are both misses.  However, the construct gets +2 on these rolls, as the 'Kreen is flanked by the construct and Osius.  Still, a 6 and a 15 is not enough to hit._


Nathan manifests his power, _Lesser Concussion_, once again.

_Nathan sets the DC for the fort save at 10.  The Thri-Kreen rolls, and gets a 15.  The Thri-Kreen takes 1/2 damage, and 1/2 of 4 is 2.  The *'Kreen takes 2 damage*._


Jansson maneuvers around the Thri-Kreen, getting next to Osius so as to benefit from the flanking.  He manages to get into position quick enough to avoid the Thri-Kreen.  Jansson then takes a stab at the critter.

_Jansson gets a 12, which is a miss._


Sahgrim goes at it again with it's quarterstaff, this time without fear of hitting someone behind him.

_Sahgrim gets an 8, which is a miss but still doesn't hit someone._

Angered by yet another attempt to hit it, the Thri-Kreen whips out a most unusual object - it appears crystalline in nature, and is wedge-shaped - and throws it into Sahgrim.

_The Thri-Kreen gets a 22 with this odd weapon, and it lands in Sahgrim's stomach, inflicting *4 points of damage to Sahgrim*._


Syld finds that he cannot reduce the size of the area of the _Grease_ power, and instead manifests _Finger of Fire_ naturally.

_Syld gets a 19 on his ranged touch attack, which is enough to hit the 'Kreen.  Syld inflicts *3 points of damage to the 'Kreen*._


Shardorn heals Osius again.

_Shardorn heals Osius with a_ Cure Light Wounds.  _She manages to heal *Osius* for *6 points of damage*._


Osius rises up from the floor, and gets a grip on his morningstar.  He then brings it wheeling into the Thri-Kreen with a powerful blow.

_Osius is using Power Attack for 1, and thus suffers a -1 penalty to his attack roll in exchange for a +1 bonus on his damage.  Osius rolls a natural 20, a critical!  Osius then proceeds to roll a 16, which is a miss - but Osius is also flanking the creature, thanks to the astral construct, and thus gets a total of 18, which is a hit!  Osius rolls damage twice, and deals a total of *16 points of damage to the Thri-Kreen*._

Desimus attempts to _Daze_ the creature using a spell.  There is a red and purple shimmer as he casts it.

_Desimus must make a caster check, to see if he can breach the Thri-Kreen's SR.  Desimus gets a 21, which is more than enough._

The red blotch on a shimmering purple field surrounding the Thri-Kreen pushes through the purple air, and reaches the 'Kreen.  As it does, both colors vanish from your perception.

_The Thri-Kreen attempts to save.  It gets a 22, which is more than enough to shake off the attempted daze._

---

That's Round 2, folks.  Damage taken so far...

Osius - (HP - 24/24 [+1 _Vigor_])
Shardorn - *3 points*
'Kreen - *26 points*
Jansson - (HP - 31/31 [+9 _Vigor_])
Sahgrim - *4 points* (HP - 11/15)

On to Round 3...

*Post 17*


----------



## Zhure (Mar 9, 2002)

_ Osius smashes wildly at the Thri-kreen, trusting in Shardorn to preserve him._










*OOC:*


 Power attack again +1 







Base Hit points: 23 
Wounds: -0 
Vigor: +1 temp

I think this is correct, since Shardorn healed 6 and the kreen did 8, all off the Vigor


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2002)

*OoC:* Did the 'Kreen attack twice?

*IC:* Syld pulls out his crossbow and fires at the 'Kreen


----------



## Jarval (Mar 9, 2002)

_Standing his ground, Jansson swings again at the 'Kreen, trying to take it down before it can cause any more damage.

Trying to catch Osius' eye, Jansson nods towards the bag of gems on the floor._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2002)

_Sahgrim sends a telepathic message to his friends, <<Don't worry, I'll get it, Osius is much better at fighting>>_

Sahgrim will take a total defense option, moving over the bag of gems if possible, if not, trying to get close and go infront of the doorway so the kreen won't get through.

(If this move isn't possible I'll change it)


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 9, 2002)

_Nathan decides to conserve his psionic energies, and readies his crossbow instead. For now, he is holding his action, but if things look like they're turning sour, he'll fire at the 'Kreen. He's also trying to keep an eye out for any possible ambushes from behind them._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

*'Kreen Battle, Round 3*

Initiatives...
Thri-Kreen: *21*
Syld's Construct: *20*
Nathan: *19*
Jansson: *16*
Sahgrim: *15*
Syld: *13*
Shardorn: *9*
Osius and Desimus: *8*

The Thri-Kreen, seeming to be oblivious to the pain you are dealing it, continues to thrash away.  However, it senses that the cleric is somehow helping Osius to survive it's attacks, and so instead goes for Shardorn.

_The 'Kreen gets a 13, 25, 8, and 23.  Three of these hit the cleric, and the 'Kreen inflicts a total of *8 points* of damage on *Shardorn*._

Shardorn slumps against the floor.  While she doesn't look unconscious, it doesn't seem like she could get up, even if she wanted to.

However, in order to hit the cleric so, the 'Kreen has to move across it's area, and thus draws an AoO from Osius.  He swings at it, getting in a practice swing for his power attack.

_Osius gets a 16, which is not enough to hit.  However, adding in the +2 bonus from flanking, and it's an 18 - a hit!  Osius deals *4 points* of damage to the *Thri-Kreen*._


Meanwhile, on the other side, Syld's astral construct punches away at the Thri-Kreen's exoskeleton.

_The construct gets a 4 and a 18, and the construct hits the 'Kreen once.  It inflicts *4 points* of damage to the *'Kreen*._


The 'Kreen screams - a high pitched, anguished voice - and falls to the ground.  Bits of exoskeleton and mandible fly off of it's body as it slams into the rocky ground.  

The critter is quite dead.  Everyone gains *405 XP*.  Remember, if that is enough to put you up a level, all you gain is the hit points for it, and power points/spells per day are also increased if you gained a level, although you learn no new spells/powers.  You gain all the other benefits of gaining a level after you have had 12 hours of relatively uninterrupted rest.

As for the bag, and what's in it - you can now find the time to look through it.  Here is what you find...

Amethyst (120 gp)
Moss Agate (8 gp)
Blue Quartz (12 gp)
Golden Yellow Topaz (620 gp)
Obsidian (7 gp)
Jade (96 gp)
Moonstone (46 gp)
Rose Quartz (53 gp)
Black Pearl (550 gp)
Amber (35 gp)

These values are approximations, as you aren't exactly sure what their exact value is without having someone knowledgeable in the area of prices of gems around.  

---

Damage taken...
Osius - (HP - 24/24 [+1 Vigor])
Shardorn - *11 points* (disabled)
Jansson - (HP - 31/31 [+9 Vigor])
Sahgrim - *4 points* (HP - 11/15)

*Post 19*


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

_Osius moves up next to Shardorn and traces the outline of one of his myriad tattoos._









*OOC:*


 crawling tattoo of Lesser Body Adjustment, targeted on Shardorn.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

Osius' tattoo slithers off, drops to the floor, and moves slowly over to touch Shardorn.  As it does, it emits a light blue light, then disappears.

_Shardorn is healed for 4 points._

"Thank you, Osius." The cleric says, rising to her feet. "I owe you one." She smiles lightly at Osius.

She looks around at the rest of the group. "Does anyone else require healing?  Is there anything of interest in the bag the 'Kreen was carrying?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

"Owe me one? Nonsense, if anything, I'm still in arears and indebted. You kept me alive against that beast."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

Shardorn nods in agreement with Osius.

"Well, the thing is now dead.  We have also found a secret door of sorts, and have a bag of gems.  What direction are we going to go now?  Continue down this tunnel, or go down this passageway?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

"Hrm, perhaps we should check behind this secret door if the creature has any other hidden valuables, be wary for traps however."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

_Osius takes up guard on the doorway, keeping alert for more intruders while the rest search the alcove. He'll close the door when everyone's inside_

Assuming they all fit inside, and that's what everyone is doing


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

The secret door reveals a tunnel.  It continues going for twenty feet at least, and seems to keep going.  It is obvious that this is a tunnel meant for travelling in secrecy throughout the cavern complex, although why such a tunnel would be required, you can only guess at.  You can tell that the walls have either chunks of lead shoved into them, or square plates of lead carefully tapped into the rock.

The tunnel is around 5' wide, and as tall as the main tunnel.  You can fit inside comfortably in a single file line.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

"I think traveling into this tunnel would be best to go undetected, but as I said earlier, lets search for traps along the way.  Syld, can you take a look at that gem bag to see if it has what we were looking for?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

*OOC:*




C&Ping the last martching order

Party: I don't think a 15ft radius of light will illuminate our whole marching order. Desimus's torch clearly illuminates a 20-foot radius and burns for 1 hour. Shardorn's light clearly illuminates a 15-foot radius. As it stands right now: 
(+ Shardorn's light, o Desimus's light, *overlap of light) 

|+S+| Syld 
|*J*| Jansson 
|*O*| Osius 
|*S*| Shardorn 
|*S*| Sahgrim 
|*D*| Desimus 
|*N*| Nathan 
|ooo| 
|ooo| 
|ooo| 








"Syld, are you well enough to lead? Shardorn... you're still injured. Cleric, heal thyself. A wounded cleric can heal no one."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

"I don't know if that would be wise, Osius," Shardorn replies. "I have no more decent healing spells.  All that I have left are the most minor of curing spells.  However... I may have something that will help out in the tunnels to pass.  I spent the last few days recharging it, preparing for the Thri-Kreen attack at our village.  It isn't fully charged, but I should be able to use it."

The cleric pulls forth from her cloak a short wooden stick, made out of cherry.  There are carvings of leaves upon it.  It is quite slender, appearing to be only about half an inch thick.  Shardorn touches herself with it.

_The wand heals Shardorn for 9 points._

"This is a wand of _Cure Light Wounds_, which was given to me by the church I trained at before I left it.  It has only a few charges left, but what is left is very potent.  If it should ever run out of charges, it will become useless.  We should use it sparingly."

---

Syld - there does not appear to be a crystal of any sort in the bag of gems.  However, two of the gems glow slightly.  The amethyst has a very slight glow, and the moss agate has a moderately strong glow.

---

You travel down the tunnel.  It goes on for around 80 feet, and ends in an abrupt wall.  It is similar to the door at the other end of the tunnel, and you can tell that it has the same opening mechanisms.  The door is made out of the same material the one at the other end was.


*Post 29*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2002)

_"I'll do that."_

Syld once again manifests _Detect Psionics_. He first examines the gems in the bag and then takes a look around. If any of the gems has an aura, he tries to identify it.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

_ Osius shrugs at Shardorn._

"It's your magic. I'd be fixing myself."

_ He takes a deep breath, then listens at the wall._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

Syld, you manage to detect that the two gems - the amethyst and the moss agate - are indeed psionic in nature.  The moss agate is stronger than the amethyst, though neither of them is very strong.

As for detecting other things - you see nothing.  The lead all around you prevents you from seeing anything outside the tunnel.

---

Osius, you manage to get around everyone else and get to the door.  You listen at it, holding your breath.

Osius - you hear nothing on the other side of the door.


*Post 31*


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2002)

_Jansson searches the 'kreen's body, looking for weapons or other equipment._

"Are there any more of those things it threw at Sahgrim in that sack." _he asks whoever is currently carrying it._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2002)

_"None of these is what we're looking for. Two of these DO have psionic auras however. I'll try to hail them.
And yes, I can still lead. Luckily I have avoided all attacks."_

Syld tries to hail the stones to see what they contain.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

Jansson - you search the Thri-Kreen's body.  You find a few (3) more of the crystalline throwing wedges it used on Sahgrim about it's person, as well as the polearm it was brandishing earlier.  You are unsure of how to go about using either of these weapons.

---

Syld - You hail the stones successfully.

*Amethyst* - _Daze_ (0th)
*Moss Agate* - _Control Object_ (1st); _Cone of Sound_ (3rd)

All of these powers are at minimum manifester level.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 11, 2002)

"When we're ready, I'll open the door,"_Osius whispers to the group._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

Sahgrim will ready his crossbow to fire anything hostile past the door, trying not to hit his companions..."Ready."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 11, 2002)

_*readies his crossbow*_


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2002)

Syld also readies his crossbow.
_"Ready."_


----------



## dkoz (Mar 11, 2002)

_Desimus reloads his crossbow and leaves the force shield in place._

"I'm ready."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2002)

_Jansson scoops up the crystal wedges and puts them in his backpack.  Reluctantly he decides that the polearm is a bit big to lug around.

At the sound of everyone readying themselves by the door, Jansson moves over there with his sword in hand._

"I'm ready."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 12, 2002)

Seeing that you are all ready, Osius takes a breath, and opens the door as gently as he can.

Desimus' torchlight flickers out into the tunnel, revealing - nothing.

A tunnel, larger than the one you are in, lies in front of you.  It goes left, and right.  It appears to be empty, and only the soft glow of torchlight fills it.  You can barely make out the far wall, and it appears to be around 10 feet away.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 12, 2002)

_Osius fans out into the hallway to cover the rest of the troupe's egress from the hidden door._

"Everyone try to remember where this is. Left or right?"









*OOC:*


 still have darkvision up from the powerstone.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2002)

_Jansson shrugs._

"Don't know.  Let's try left this time."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 14, 2002)

"Left sounds good. I am going to see if I can detect any magic in the area to make sure we don't have any surprises of an arcane nature. So, don't be surprised by the interaction of our power fields."

_ Desimus casts *Detect Magic* and sweeps the area to see if there are any arcane auras in the vicinity other than his own equipment._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 14, 2002)

As you meander out into the hallway, you take in your new local surroundings.  As you do, you notice something familiar in the wall across from the other secret door.  It appears that the same type of thing is in the wall opposite it.  It appears to be made out of the same material as the previous door and tunnel were - primarily stone, but covered and plated with lead.

However, this one stands out slightly more - it would appear that this one has been opened recently, forcefully.  As though by someone who didn't know what they were doing, when they were opening it.

---

As you begin heading left, or to examine the wall, Desimus speaks a few words, and suddenly there is a flash of purple, red, and silver sparks.  These fade quickly, however, and only light up the hallway for a moment.

dkoz - after the shock of casting a spell in such close proximity to a large amount of psionics, and not to mention the token technology around, you manage to see that there are no arcane auras within the range of your spell.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 14, 2002)

"What're the chances we've doubled back and that was our inexpert opening of a door?"


----------



## dkoz (Mar 15, 2002)

_ Smiling broadly at Osius_

"I thought you had a _mental_ map?", Desimus asks jokingly.

"Anyhow, we haven't doubled back......I think"

_Desimus scratches his head._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 15, 2002)

As you consider the door, and what your current, real position is, you senses begin to get intune with the darkness of the hall.

The door itself appears to not be the same door as before.  Osius punched in the previous door, and it went inward on it's hinges, if it didn't fall off entirely.  You also remember that you didn't use any tools to open that door - and this one appears to have had a crowbar or other lever-like instrument used to open it, and it was carefully closed behind it's entrants (which you did not do, or at least did not state that you did).

As you examine the door even closer, you begin to hear something on the other side.  Distant noises, as though something or someone were inside.  You can hear small, muffled voices, although they are quickly becoming inaudible.

The torch Desimus holds flickers, and your psionically bestowed darkvision allows you to make out all the details of the door clearly, as well as those down the tunnels.  Nothing seems to be coming your way at the moment, and your ears detect no sound other than those from inside the door.

Shadows cast by torchflame and divine moonlight dance about the rough walls of the underground tunnel.  A warm breeze blows by from deeper in the cavern complex.  ...What do you do?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2002)

_Sword in hand, Jansson strides over to the door and flings it open._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 15, 2002)

"Right behind you."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 15, 2002)

_Sahgrim keeps his crossbow out, readying once again preparing to shoot anything harmful that might be across the doorway..._


----------



## dkoz (Mar 15, 2002)

_ Desimus peers up and down the tunnel, watching in case anyone else approaches. _


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2002)

_"Keep an eye out, will you. I don't have a good feeling about this."_

Syld moves the crossbow to rest more comfortably on his hands and readies himself for anything.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 16, 2002)

Gripping his sword tightly, the halfling walks over to the door and flings it open, with confidence.

However, when he looks at what is just inside the door - he doesn't have confidence anymore, or if he does, it doesn't show.

An orc stands in the doorway, wielding a huge axe, and appears to have been attempting to listen at the door.  It seems like another is behind him, and behind the second orc appears to be a human, although it is difficult to tell.

"What the bloody hell..." The human-looking figure speaks. "Ratheqar didn't say a thing about other humanoids down here!  Keth, Thokk - get rid of them!  If you need assistance, give a yell.  We'll continue down the tunnel."

The human turns, and walks down the tunnel, and the two orcs smile - a vicious look, full of fangs - and bring their weaponry to bear.

As they do, Shardorn looks at the orcs carefully. "Keth... Thokk... I know those names..." However, her thoughts are cut short, as the orcs begin to advance upon the party.

---

Initiative.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2002)

*OoC:* Don't have my dice

*IC:* Syld fires his crossbow at the incoming enemy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 16, 2002)

Init: 14+2=16

_Sahgrim lets loose an arrow at the closest incoming orc..._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2002)

Init: 16 + 7 = 23 (Improved Initiative really pays off )

_Jansson half smiles, half snarls at the approaching orcs.  He takes a fighting stance, ready to stab anyone who comes in reach._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2002)

Initiative (13 + 2) = 15 

_Osius will plant himself adjacent to Jansson and prepare to bash any orc who closes. If he wins initiative against them, then tomp as long as no members of the group are in front of him, otherwise melee._


----------



## dkoz (Mar 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


Init: 15 + 2 = 17 







_ Wanting to deal with the threat quickly, Desimus casts sleep on the advancing orcs. _









*OOC:*


 Sleep DC: 16


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 17, 2002)

*Orcs! - Round 1*

Moving right along.  I'm sorry that Hand didn't get to post, but he hasn't posted in the last 6 days.  He'll try to shoot the orcs from where he is.  Also - temporary hit points have worn off by now.

---

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *23*
Orc 1 - *20*
Nathan - *19*
Desimus - *17*
Sahgrim - *16*
Syld (13+2) and Osius - *15*
Orc 2 - *6*
Shardorn - *3*

The orcs advance upon the party, spreading out into the hallway to get themselves side by side.  Jansson takes a stab at Orc 1.

_Jansson gets a natural 19, a crit!  Jansson then proceeds to get a 17, and +6 is a 23, which hits.  Jansson rolls for damage, and inflicts *8 points* of damage on *Orc 1*._


Orc 1 is not happy about this, and brings his greataxe down upon the little halfling.

_The orc gets a 12, and +9 is 21 - a hit!  The orc proceeds to inflict *16 points* of damage upon *Jansson*._


Nathan, seeing that Jansson is in trouble, shoots at the first orc.

_Nathan gets an 17, and +3 is a 20, a hit.  Nathan inflicts *2 points* of damage on *Orc 1*._


Desimus focuses, and casts _Sleep_ at the orcs.  

_Desimus has set the DC at 16, and he affects 6 HD worth of enemies.  The younger of the orcs is the only one affected, and he gets a 10 for his save.  A failure._

The orc that is not fighting Jansson - Orc 2 - falls upon the rocky floor, asleep before he hits the ground.


Sahgrim lets an arrow loose at the only orc left standing.

_Sahgrim gets an 8, and +3 is an 11, which is a miss._


Syld shoots at the only orc that has remained standing.

_Syld gets a 19, which is a critical!  Syld then rolls an 11, and +5 is a 16 - which is a hit.  Syld inflicts *10 points* of damage to *Orc 1*._

At the same time, Osius moves up to attack the orc that is bashing Jansson.  However, Osius has to get within the orc's reach - and the orc lashes out as Osius attacks him.

_The orc gets an 18, which is enough to hit.  The orc inflicts *24 points* of damage on *Osius*._

Remarkably, Osius remains standing after that vicious blow, and brings his mace down upon the orc in a similar manner.

_Osius gets a natural 1, which is a fumble._

Rather than attack the orc, Osius decides to throw his mace at the door.  He misses the orc, as well as his allies - but loses his mace.

As he does, the orc yells out, "Jirlai!  Some assistance out here would be nice!"


The second orc rests peacefully on the ground, oblivious to the battle raging around it.


Shardorn runs up behind Osius, bringing her wand from before to bear.  She touches his shoulder lightly with it.

_Shardorn *heals Osius* for *12 points*._

"Jirlai, Jirlai... I know that name, too..." She says under her breath, although Osius can hear it. "Osius, there aren't very many charges left in the wand - half a dozen, at best."

---

That's Round 1.  Damage inflicted so far...
Orc 1 - *20*
Orc 2- *0* (_sleeping_)

Osius - *12* (HP - 16/28)
Jansson - *16* (HP - 6/22)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 17, 2002)

Sahgrim will attempt to shoot another arrow at the orc, if his companions kill it before his action comes, he will hold and action to attack anyone else coming through the door.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

Syld manifests _Grease_ to the tunnel where the orcs were to slow any reinforcements.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2002)

_Reeling slightly from the force of the blow from the orc, Jansson touches one of the tattos on his arm._









*OOC:*


Activating one of his tattoos of _Lesser Body Adjustment_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 18, 2002)

_ Osius steps back five feet and manifests _Talons_, defensively if necessary._

"I gotta remember to tumble more often."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 18, 2002)

_Nathan prepares to fire another screaming bolt of doom at the still-standing Orc, muttering to himself_ "Why won't this guy fall?!"


----------



## dkoz (Mar 18, 2002)

_ With the help of his point blank and precise shot feats Desimus fires a crossbow bolt between his comrades at the massive orc. _

"Tempestas be true.", he whispers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 19, 2002)

*Orcs! - Round 2*

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *23*
Orc 1 - *20*
Nathan - *19*
Desimus - *17*
Sahgrim - *16*
Syld and Osius - *15*
Orc 2 - *6*
Shardorn - *3*


Jansson taps his shoulder in an odd movement, although he suddenly looks slightly relieved.

_Jansson utilizes his tattoo of_ Lesser Body Adjustment. _He *heals* for *2 points*._

At the same time, the orc figures that he can finish the halfling off easily, if he's taking time off to heal himself.  The orc's greataxe comes wheeling down at Jansson from the side...

_The orc gets a 21, which is a hit!  The orc proceeds to deal *15 points* to *Jansson*.

...and proceeds to cleave through the halfling, who then drops.  The orc continues on to smash Osius in the side.

The orc gets a 1, a natural fumble!

Rather than hit Osius, the orc decides to throw his greataxe next to the halfling.


Grumbling, the orc decides that now would be a good time to quaff a liquid of some sort.  As he does, Osius gets an attack on him.

Osius gets a 9, and +3 is 12, which is a miss.

The orc looks considerably more healthy.


Nathan shouts and shoots at the orc, attempting to avoid Osius and the fallen Jansson.

Nathan gets a 6, and +3 is a 9 - which is a miss.


Desimus says something to his crossbow, and pulls the trigger on it with tender care.

Desimus gets a 9, and +5 is a 14 - which is a hit!  Desimus deals *10 points* to *Orc 1*.


Sahgrim shoots at the orc, as well.

Sahgrim gets a 15, which is a hit!  Sahgrim rolls for damage, and deals *6 points* to *Orc 1*.


Syld manifests towards the hallway where the orcs came from.

Meanwhile, Osius takes a quick step back, and manifests Talons on himself.


The second orc sleeps soundly.


Shardorn quickly taps Jansson with her wand.

Shardorn *heals Jansson* for *9 points*.

Jansson wakes up, although he doesn't get up.

---

That's round 2.  Damage dealt so far...

Orc 1 - [b36[/b]
Orc 2- *0* (sleeping)

Osius - 12 (HP - 16/28)
Jansson - 14 (HP - 8/22)_


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 19, 2002)

_"Jansson, get over here! You can use my dorje of lesser body adjustment. The cleric's wand should be reserved for more severe situation."_

Syld takes the dorje out of his beltpouch so Jansson can take it and then fires at the standing orc with his crossbow.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 19, 2002)

_Osius tumbles up to the orc and attacks with both taloned hands before it can recover its weapon._

using two-weapon fighting and ambidexterity


----------



## Zhure (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Orcs! - Round 2*

edit- wrong thread


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2002)

_Jansson scrambles away from the orc, then pulls his _dorje of Ectoplasmic Missiles_ from his belt.  He points it at the orc and shoots._

"Thank you Syld.  I'll heal myself once we have this orc down."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 19, 2002)

_ Desimus smiles at the results of his last action.  He reloads and fires at the orc again. _


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 19, 2002)

_Nathan takes aim at the Orc again with his crossbow, then is suddenly inspired with a cunning plan...._









*OOC:*


and if anyone could read Nate's mind, they could know what it is....


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 19, 2002)

_Sahgrim seems pleased as well that hes finally hitting someone thats not one of his groupmates, as he loads and fires another arrow off his crossbow at the orc._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 20, 2002)

*Orcs! - Round 3*

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *23*
Orc 1 - *20*
Nathan - *19*
Desimus - *17*
Sahgrim - *16*
Syld and Osius - *15*
Orc 2 - *6*
Shardorn - *3*


Jansson leaps away from the orc, trying to put some distance between himself and the large hairy critter.  He whips out his _Dorje_, and shoots the orc with it.

_Jansson's_ dorje _deals *2 points* of damage to *Orc 1*._


As the orc attempts to recover his weapon, you can hear a distant yell from down the corridor. "No, Keth - we're not coming back.  Deal with them!  If you can't handle them, then evidently you've gotten too old!"

The big orc grunts in annoyance at the response, and manages to get his greataxe before anyone can hit him.


Nathan shoots once more at the orc, hoping for a hit as a plan forms in his mind.

_Nathan gets a 3, which is a miss._


Desimus smiles at his grim work, and shoots the orc once more.  The crossbow he wields glows a slight light momentarily.

_Desimus gets a 15, and +5 is a 20, which is a hit!  Desimus deals *9 points* of damage to *Orc 1*._


Sahgrim also shoots at the orc.

_Sahgrim gets a 10, and +3 is 13, which is a miss._


Syld fires his crossbow at the orc.

_Syld gets a 10, and +5 is a 15 - a hit!  Syld deals *5 points* to *Orc 1*._

At the same time, Osius comes rolling up to the orc, and appears to be armed with nothing but his bare fists.

_Osius tumbles towards the Orc, and gets an 18 on his tumble roll._

Osius rolls past the orc's falling greataxe, sits up slightly on his knees, and rakes the orc's stomach with his talons.

_Osius gets a 6 and a 13.  The penalties for using two "weapons" is -2 for both hands in this case, but his +2 strength modifier evens this out.  Osius hits the orc once.  Osius deals *3 points* to *Orc 1*._

The orc cries out in pain, and collapses onto his knees.  His grip on the greataxe loosens, although he manages to retain his hold on it.


The second orc sleeps soundly, and doesn't appear as though he will be waking up anytime soon.


Shardorn looks around at the group.  Seeing that none are hurt, or those that are will shortly be receiving other medical attention, she looks at the evidently dying orc. "Keth... now I remember... a mercenary..."

---

That's round 3.  Damage dealt.

Orc 1 - *55*
Orc 2- *0* (_sleeping_)

Osius - *12* (HP - 16/28)
Jansson - *14* (HP - 8/22)

---

The orc speaks.  His voice is gravelly, and his mouth sounds as though it is full of saliva and blood.  Blood drips onto the floor from various wounds.

"Shardorn..." He speaks slowly, but loudly. "I remember... you now.  Our old employer... Jirlai... is here.  Seeking... a crystal... of psionic... telepathy..."

"Shardorn... save me... you know I am... a true mercenary... not evil, like Ratheqar... help..."

The orc collapses against his greataxe, and his weapon does not fall.

Shardorn whispers. "You have nearly killed my halfling friend here.  You have certainly would have destroyed us, if we had not had ranged weaponry."

She turns to the group. "I leave it to you.  This should be your decision.  Keth is one of his word.  A mercenary, whose services are bought with cold cash - but one who takes no delight in finishing off innocents.  He merely does as he is told.  However, I shall let you judge him.  It is not my life who has nearly been severed." She looks at Jansson as she says this. "Keth and I worked for Jirlai years ago.  However, I left his employment, as Jirlai soon turned twisted, and became a thing of evil.  Keth remained, only because he knew no other way of life."

"I do not ask you for your compassion towards this orc.  He would have destroyed you now, if you had not felled him.  But, he would have done so without joy." She looks at the body of the great orc. "He may prove a useful ally, and he is, as I have said, one of his word.  The decision is yours."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2002)

_"I think we should save him. If for no other reason than to find out what he knows and can he help us."_


----------



## dkoz (Mar 21, 2002)

_ Desimus reloads his crossbow. _

"I say spare him, but if his word proves to be foul then his life is forfeit"

_ Desimus turns toward shardorn. _

"What of the other," he says pointing at the sleeping orc.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 21, 2002)

Shardorn nods in agreement with your reasonings.  She then follows Desimus' finger. 

"That, I would believe, is Thokk." She says, and her brow furrows with thought. "He joined our mercenary band late, only a few months before I left.  I do not know much of him, only that he is much less... experienced and trustworthy, than Keth."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 21, 2002)

*Onto the New Thread*

This thread is almost full.  Let us leave it and head to the new thread.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7659


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2002)

_"Before anything I think we might have to either disarm them or tie them up, now, I have something on that donkey of mine but the blasted thing wasn't able to fit down here...safely at least"...a glimmer of madness appears in Sahgrim's eyes before quickly going away, "Anyhow, I can tell if they're lying to me or not, at least for the beginning.  Perhaps we could persuade them, mentally?"  Sahgrim gives a slight grin, "Oh yea, we should bind that orcs wounds before any decisions."_


----------

